# Problem w/New P9



## kkramer673 (Jun 16, 2006)

Took my brand new P9 to the range yesterday. I had just picked it up Wednesday and I was anxious to start breaking it in. Field stripped, cleaned and lubricated it well. First 100 rounds were Blazer Brass 115 gr FMJ. Gun was very stiff; couldn't use slide stop to release slide for 5 or 6 magazines, had a few stovepipes, and occasionally the pistol didn't go fully into battery, but chalked it up to break-in. I put a drop on each of the slide's rail cuts after each 50 rounds, then moved to WWB 115 gr FMJ as pistol began to loosen up. At round 181, the trigger wouldn't cock and fire. Repeatedly racking the slide made no difference. Took the pistol home to field strip and inspect it, but can't get the slide off because (I think) I can't pull the trigger. So I've e-mailed Kahr for a return authorization number and I'll let them figure it out.

I'm obviously disappointed at having a few pistol completely disabled by this malfunction, but I'll have to wait for Kahr to scope it out.

Has anyone else ever had a problem like this?


----------



## kkramer673 (Jun 16, 2006)

An update to yesterday's post:

I called Kahr customer service today. It was a Monday, so I did have to stay on the line for 10 - 15 minutes. When a customer service rep came on the line, I explained what had happened. He gave me a return authorization number and asked me to send them the P9. I asked him, since the problem occurred only three days after I bought the pistol, if Kahr would pick up the cost of getting the pistol back to them. Without hesitating, he said that would be no problem and arranged to have FedEx come by my office and pick it up. Sure enough, about 15 minutes later the FedEx truck showed up and took my pistol. I thought Kahr handled it very professionally and responsively.

Now the next step is to get the P9 back in A1 operating condition............................


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

That doesn't surprise me. I dealt with them over the phone and they were very helpful. Sure hope you get everything straightened out. I love my P9, and haven't had any gliches with it in 500 rounds or so, but these things happen. You'll find the gun to be very smooth operating and incredibly accurate, mine's a total pin-driver! Everyone that has shot my gun loves it, even though most of them have never fired a DOA trigger. Good luck!


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

that's DAO haha


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh.....DUH!


----------



## kkramer673 (Jun 16, 2006)

I called Kahr customer service back today for estimate of how long it will take to perform the warranty repairs and was told 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man that sucks, you would think they might try to help you out on the turnaround time being a 3 day old gun. Hopefully they are under promising and will get your kahr back to you sooner. Good luck with it.


----------



## kkramer673 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm impressed with Kahr's turnaround time. I FedEx'ed the P9 to them on March 30 and it was back at my office on April 8. The work order says they replaced the trigger bar, test fired and cleaned/lubed it. I can attest to the fact it was test fired, because the gun was really dirty. Not a problem. I'm happy to have it back. I cleaned and lubed it last night and I'm hoping to get out this weekend to see if everything is O. K.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Let us know, please, how it works


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Second on that. does it sound like the trigger bar was pinpointed as the source of the problem, and once replaced it test fired ok? Interested to see what happens.


----------



## kkramer673 (Jun 16, 2006)

I was able to get to the range yesterday. I put 7 rounds of JHP and 25 rounds of FMJ through the newly-repaired P9 and it functioned 100%. And the trigger felt fine. Looks like Kahr made the repairs correctly. (I didn't shoot any more because it was too cold.)

Thanks to all of you for your earlier comments.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Ah, what a bummer... put a couple hundred through it!! Mines gone about 600 with a FTF at round # 30 or so, but nothing but smooth double action ever since!!


----------

